# Petition for CCW in National Parks



## KenpoTex (Jan 26, 2008)

Sign this and pass it on...
-------------------------

Sign and Forward this Petition! 

LINK

To: Department of The Interior
Dear Secretary Kempthorne, 

We are sending this petition to voice our support for the Letter Sent to you on December 14th, 2007 by the United States Senate regarding the removal of National Park Service and Fish and Wildlife Service prohibitions on law-abiding citizens from transporting and carrying firearms on lands managed by these agencies, even citizens who have passed background checks and have valid Concealed Weapons Permits. 

We, along with the 47 Senators who signed the letter, appeal to you on this in the interest of Second Amendment rights and consistency in firearms policy across federal public land management agencies. 

We feel that these prohibitions are an infringement on our rights and would ask that you please institute an exception to 36 CFR 2.4 and 50 CFR 27.42 to allow law-abiding citizens to transport and carry firearms consistent with state laws where these resources are located. We feel that this regulatory change is the only option to respect the Second Amendment rights of law-abiding gun owners.

Sincerely,

The Undersigned


----------



## wade (Jan 26, 2008)

I just did. I have a carry permit in Oregon and Washington and strongly believe in this. Thanks for the opportunity to help.


----------



## Radhnoti (Feb 7, 2008)

Signed. and thanks.


----------



## searcher (Feb 9, 2008)

Already signed it.   My CCH instructor sent it out to all of her sudents and we have all signed it.


----------



## Doc_Jude (Feb 9, 2008)

Signed. Of course, it's just one more flag for The Man to find me, but it'll probably be worth it.


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 9, 2008)

signed it already, everyone should sign this.


----------



## jamz (Feb 9, 2008)

Signed, thanks for the link!




Because the best way to keep dangerous guns off the streets is to take them to a nice park.


----------



## KenpoTex (Feb 23, 2008)

Update: looks like this is going through.



> Fairfax, Va. - At the request of the Bush Administration and 51 members of the United States Senate led by Senator Mike Crapo (R-ID), the National Park Service and U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service prohibition of firearms on agency land will be revised in the following weeks...


http://www.nraila.org/News/Read/NewsReleases.aspx?ID=10651


----------



## jamz (Feb 24, 2008)

Yess!!  Amazing that they are seeing the light!

I eagerly await my next Brady newsletter. :lol:


----------



## navyvetcv60 (Mar 1, 2008)

I hope this passes! It will stop me from being a law breaker, let me explain, Me and a couple of my former Military buddies goes hiking deep in the mountain every year for a week at a time and it is usually in a National Park like the Great Smoky Mountains. I take my Colt Anaconda with me on every hike. I am not going to be defenseless deep in the mountains! So the sooner this passes the sooner I'll be a law abiding citizen again.


----------

